# Smoking a FULLY COOKED HAM - and then Reheating



## arkiebiker (Dec 23, 2013)

OK...I have searched and read the threads concerning how to smoke fully cooked hams. I got that...

Here's my dilemma though. I have to work on Christmas day from 4am-2pm. I am also cooking a butt on Tuesday night that I will have coming out of the smoker at 2pm (when I get off work - and then let it rest for an hour before we eat at 3pm). So my SMOKER will be in use for the butt overnight on Tuesday and during the day on Wednesday.

Here's what I'd like to do...I want to smoke the HAM tomorrow in the afternoon (4-6 hrs at 225) and then take it out.  THEN WHAT?

Can I wrap it and then have my brother warm it up the next day for an hour or two in HIS OVEN? What about maintaining moisture during both of these smokes/cooks?

So...my question is how to REHEAT a fully cooked, RE-SMOKED ham? Or should it even be done that way...I'd prefer it hot or warm when serving.

Thanks and Merry Christmas!!

Wally


----------



## ak1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think that would work. It's not really any different than smoking a ham, and then reheating leftovers a day or so later.


----------



## sprky (Dec 24, 2013)

Here is another option for ya. Since it is a fully cooked ham you could cold smoke it if the Temp stays below 40. Then you could heat it in you brothers oven. No different then reheating it out of the wrapper just more smoky. I have done this before and it works well. As a matter of fact I have a 12# fully cooked ham in with my cheese, cold smoking. 

If you are not comfortable with cold smoking it or don't have a way to cold smoke then smoking it tomorrow and reheating will work, just keep spritzing it every so often and It Will not dry out.


----------

